# Anyone Seeing The New HD Guide Yet?



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Keep seeing mail coming via my Directv HD boxes, advertising a new HD GUI. Anyone have this yet? Went to their website and could not find anything about it.


----------



## DTV77 (Jan 21, 2007)

directv.com/newhd


----------



## mikecor81 (Sep 3, 2011)

"PrinceLH" said:


> Keep seeing mail coming via my Directv HD boxes, advertising a new HD GUI. Anyone have this yet? Went to their website and could not find anything about it.


Got the message on the receiver but it hasn't switched over yet. Hoping soon, the DTV website suggests its still downloading if it hasn't shown up yet so we'll see.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the January roll out schedule by market.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10987124/JAN 2012.pdf


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Check out this thread as well...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199359

- Merg


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And in case the OP didn't bother to look at the January roll-out PDF, Watertown is scheduled for 1/12.


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

I had HR34 and R25 installed yesterday (new install). Had the old SD menus in the a.m. The R25 updated itself at 1 am this morning and woke up to HD guide. My HR34 is still old guide --- hopefully that will come tonight?? Seemed a little strange to break the download in a whole home view system.... 

First look -- it is a nice improvement!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There is no HDGUI for the HR34 yet. Dont hold your breath


----------



## classicrokr (Dec 16, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> There is no HDGUI for the HR34 yet. Dont hold your breath


Interesting -- Seems surprising on the surface anyway.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

classicrokr said:


> Interesting -- Seems surprising on the surface anyway.


It's coming... but as Davenlr said, I wouldn't hold my breath.

I'm guessing 1Q 2011 personally...

~Alan


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can find detailed instructions for forcing a download of the new HD guide?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"rhipps" said:


> Does anybody know where I can find detailed instructions for forcing a download of the new HD guide?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not sure that one can force a download.. Good things come to those who... Umm, I forget the rest.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

rhipps said:


> Does anybody know where I can find detailed instructions for forcing a download of the new HD guide?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will only get it if its being sent your way, otherwise it will just reload the same version you have now...but to do it, go to setup menu, select RESET, RESTART, hit the - to confirm, wait for the lights to go off on the front panel. WHen they come back on, enter 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote. You should see "Searching for new software" before the second splash screen.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

rhipps said:


> Does anybody know where I can find detailed instructions for forcing a download of the new HD guide?


First you might want to check when it will be available to you:

RELEASE DATES

~Alan


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> First you might want to check when it will be available to you:
> 
> RELEASE DATES
> 
> ~Alan


The answer is 18 Jan and I will be out of town on an extended trip then.


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine is scheduled for 1/18/12 as well...I'm in the middle of trying to force an update, but it may be too late in the morning to get it....I'll update shortly.

I've been on firmware version 04D1 for several months, prior to this forced download...


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't work....same old SLOW and sluggish GUI I've been stuck with for months. :nono2:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Machael said:


> Didn't work....same old SLOW and sluggish GUI I've been stuck with for months. :nono2:


Be patient. All good things come to thoe who wait. Look at it as having something nice to look forward to.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Be patient. All good things come to thoe who wait. Look at it as having something nice to look forward to.


I guess the FOX Movie channel and Turner Classic Movies, as well as the Encore Movie Pack, must be fantastic, since the wait for the HD versions have been so long!!!


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I forced the download of the new HD GUI to my HR21-700 the other night. The Guide is infinitely more useable. Everything else is about the same speed. I'll see how it behaves once everything is all fully downloaded (images, etc, yadda yadda)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, we have a separate thread for HD Anticipation


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Avder said:


> I forced the download of the new HD GUI to my HR21-700 the other night. The Guide is infinitely more useable. Everything else is about the same speed. I'll see how it behaves once everything is all fully downloaded (images, etc, yadda yadda)


I have it fully loaded on both a HR20 and a HR22 and the graphics don't seem to bog it down to me. YMMV though.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I got it legit in LA last week. Honestly guys, it looks nice for the most part, but its nothing to get that excited about. The UI is pretty much exactly the same except that its black instead of blue .


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> You will only get it if its being sent your way, otherwise it will just reload the same version you have now...but to do it, go to setup menu, select RESET, RESTART, hit the - to confirm, wait for the lights to go off on the front panel. WHen they come back on, enter 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote. You should see "Searching for new software" before the second splash screen.


If the Software is Not in the Download Stream, then you will get Nothing by doing the CE Codes 0,2,4,6,8!!!

You must Be Patient, Grasshopper!!! :lol:

All Good Things Come To Those Who Have Patience!!!


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> It's coming... but as Davenlr said, I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> I'm guessing 1Q 2011 personally...
> 
> ~Alan


Care to place a wager on that? :lol:

Just messing with you Alan, as you (like me at this time of year) got the year messed up for next week!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

F1 Fan said:


> Care to place a wager on that? :lol:
> 
> Just messing with you Alan, as you (like me at this time of year) got the year messed up for next week!


There's been three HR34-700 NR since the NR became public. That's 0x04C0, 0x04C4 and the current 0x04C8 in a little over two months. Think that's call a Work-In-Progress.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

F1 Fan said:


> Care to place a wager on that? :lol:
> 
> Just messing with you Alan, as you (like me at this time of year) got the year messed up for next week!


Yes, I would Love To Place A Wager On It!!!

PM Me and we will talk Turkey!!! :lol:


----------



## Benry (Feb 27, 2010)

My HR22-100 updated recently black background is OK but everything is in slow motion now. I thought the old setup was slow this is ridiculous. Go to list and select something then hit play and the selection starts in the small window and stay there for a long time before the menu closes and the picture goes to full screen. When you hit play it should play. The jump ahead thirty takes forever. I used to hit it 6 or 8 times and jump through all the commercials, now it takes forever. Rebooted and didn't seem to change anything. Give me the old UI back.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting. The 02468 force worked great on my HR-21 but not at all on my HR-24 and H-24's.

Guide speed seems normal and it looks nice but I can't see where any increased functionality is gained by this upgrade.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

I want the old guide back!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I want the old guide back!


Get standard definition equipment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"rhipps" said:


> Interesting. The 02468 force worked great on my HR-21 but not at all on my HR-24 and H-24's.
> 
> Guide speed seems normal and it looks nice but I can't see where any increased functionality is gained by this upgrade.


There really isn't, but we don't know if it lays groundwork for something later.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I want the old guide back!


Why? There is no way the old guide is better than the new one. If you just don't like it because it's change, you're going to have to get over it.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

still wait on it


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"[email protected]" said:


> I want the old guide back!


Some of the people all of the time I guess. I don't want anything to do with the old guide.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rhipps said:


> Interesting. The 02468 force worked great on my HR-21 but not at all on my HR-24 and H-24's.
> 
> Guide speed seems normal and it looks nice but I can't see where any increased functionality is gained by this upgrade.


Because the HR24 has a Faster CPU and More RAM so it is already Fast so the HDUI does not help that much.

The HR21 has a Slower CPU with Insufficient RAM so it is Overworked and this more Efficient HDUI helps out a lot to produce more Speed in the Guide, etc.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Richierich said:


> Because the HR24 has a Faster CPU and More RAM so it is already Fast so the HDUI does not help that much.
> 
> The HR21 has a Slower CPU with Insufficient RAM so it is Overworked and this more Efficient HDUI helps out a lot to produce more Speed in the Guide, etc.


Disagree. I think it's made a huge improvement in both of my HR24s and both my H24s. They're nearly as quick as Dish Receivers.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

smitbret said:


> Disagree. I think it's made a huge improvement in both of my HR24s and both my H24s. They're nearly as quick as Dish Receivers.


Others have made the point that a bigger increase in performance is seen by the older HDRs than the newer ones. That's not to say that there's not a significant boost in the 24's.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

smitbret said:


> Disagree. I think it's made a huge improvement in both of my HR24s and both my H24s. They're nearly as quick as Dish Receivers.


Really?

I certainly do not doubt that it's true for you, but for me, I also saw no speed improvement with my HR24-500. That box was already fast and responsive and still remains the same with the HD GUI. The only slight slowdown is Whole-Home activities.

But on my HR20-700, now it is as responsive my HR24. Prior to the HD GUI, it was painfully slow.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

nuspieds said:


> Really?
> 
> I certainly do not doubt that it's true for you, but for me, I also saw no speed improvement with my HR24-500. That box was already fast and responsive and still remains the same with the HD GUI. The only slight slowdown is Whole-Home activities.
> 
> But on my HR20-700, now it is as responsive my HR24. Prior to the HD GUI, it was painfully slow.


EXACTLY MY EXPERIENCE!!! 

I have noticed some Speed Performance with my 5 HR24s but a lot more with my other DVRs with a Slower CPU and Less RAM which was also told to me by the Project Manager for DVR Development at CES 2011 last year.

You will also find this Improvement in the HR34 as it has a Faster More Robust CPU and More RAM than the HR21, HR22 or HR23.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

T-12 days and counting.
T-10
T-8
T-6
T-4


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in the Jan 24th batch. Why are they staggering the different markets like this? Is it too hard to rollout to everyone at once or are they worried about bugs that might be floating around in the system that could cause mass failures of hd equipment if they do more than a few at a time?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> I'm in the Jan 24th batch. Why are they staggering the different markets like this? Is it too hard to rollout to everyone at once or are they worried about bugs that might be floating around in the system that could cause mass failures of hd equipment if they do more than a few at a time?


They don't want to have their call centers bombarded for 2 days while everyone gets the guide. Some people don't like change, some people have unsupported setups that generates errors, and some people would just call to call.

A staged roll out allows customers and DIRECTV to handle it appropriately.

The real question is is it too hard to wait another 3 weeks for something that we've been waiting years for?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> I'm in the Jan 24th batch. Why are they staggering the different markets like this? Is it too hard to rollout to everyone at once or are they worried about bugs that might be floating around in the system that could cause mass failures of hd equipment if they do more than a few at a time?


The way it was explained to me was because Directv didnt want 19mil peoople all calling at once saying "wtf is this?!?!?!".


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

There is a long thread on the other forum concerning why the long roll out.
Or maybe on this forum.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I want the old guide back!


So do I!


----------



## SeldomSeen31 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm trying to narrow down an issue I've had with the new GUI. 

I have added some equipment and too, so was trying to see if this is a DTV issue or something from my network control of the box.

Channels seem to change for no reason. While watching a recorded show from the dvr, the box will suddenly change to live TV. 

I can't replicate the issue regularly, it just happens, sometimes frequently, every 15 minutes or so. Other times not at all.

Anyone else seeing this? Or is it more likely my network control through the iRule app that is the cause?

If this is the wrong thread, mods feel free to move.

thanks.


----------



## coachdny (Sep 2, 2007)

has the H34 gotten the new guide yet ? if not.. anyone know when ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SeldomSeen31 said:


> I'm trying to narrow down an issue I've had with the new GUI.
> 
> I have added some equipment and too, so was trying to see if this is a DTV issue or something from my network control of the box.
> 
> ...


I'd say the latter.

And welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Be patient. All good things come to thoe who wait. Look at it as having something nice to look forward to.


I've been waiting for a faster guide for 5 years. Patience is not something I can have forever...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

gizzly said:


> I've been waiting for a faster guide for 5 years. Patience is not something I can have forever...


So you've been waiting for 5 years, and now that you know there is a faster guide being rolled out, now you have no patience? That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"coachdny" said:


> has the H34 gotten the new guide yet ? if not.. anyone know when ?


Not yet. I'm hoping by the time they officially open it to current customers, it'll be there.


----------



## gizzly (May 25, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> So you've been waiting for 5 years, and now that you know there is a faster guide being rolled out, now you have no patience? That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever....


So they roll out a new guide that is promoted as very fast, yet is actually slower than the previous one.

And you wonder why this is frustrating?

Sorry if this is so hard for you to understand. :lol::lol:


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have it and its much faster, it needs time to download a lot of data at first. Give it time.


----------



## kirchnrd (Jan 5, 2012)

Did anyone see anything under the More Info, Scheduled Upgrade before the update?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll say again what many others have already said. If you receive the new guide, and your dvr(s) are slower than before after 24-48 hours, there is a good chance that something else is amiss on your setup somewhere...since your receivers would have rebooted after the software update, it may have triggered another issue that in itself is completely unrelated to the new HDGUI. For some reason if you have a drive that is starting to flake out in a dvr, it sometimes really doesnt show until after a system reboot, just like can potentially happen with a pc/mac/etc....perhaps reboot and force it to redownload the software in case there was an issue with the initial install. Or wait the 24-48 hours if you havent yet.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Received this morning, two days early.

All seems to be working fine.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jdspencer said:


> Received this morning, two days early.
> 
> All seems to be working fine.


Same here. New HDUI (0x57b) downloaded this morning ahead of schedule. Had a couple of minor glitches that were easily corrected. Other then that it is working fine.


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Syracuse got it today. Looks good.


----------



## Tremaine (Sep 15, 2006)

Got it a few days ago and the speed is much faster with the guide. Menu navigation is taking a bit of time to get used to, but all in all a terrific improvement.

One big change... I find I'm using the "List" button much more to go directly to my Playlist, which I hadn't done before since going through the menu is about 4-5 selections now though.


----------



## WebHobbit (Oct 15, 2010)

It's weird - my two HD Rcvrs got it but my HR34 DVR still has the old menu.

:shrug:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

WebHobbit said:


> It's weird - my two HD Rcvrs got it but my HR34 DVR still has the old menu.
> 
> :shrug:


HR34's have not been given the new GUI yet....it will be a little bit before it gets the new interface since it was just released.


----------



## WebHobbit (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW I would have thought that the other way around. I was with TiVo for 9 years and with them you pretty much HAD to BUY new hardware to get a significant UI upgrade.

Any ETA when the H34 gets it?


----------



## johnchart (Sep 17, 2006)

Down in McAllen for winter. Got the guide today 1/10.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Got the new HD guide today, all I can say so far, is it's going to take time to get used to it.


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

*Anyone Seeing The New HD Guide Yet?*
I can just barely see the new guide. It is squashed down to 1/3 of the screen height and the font size or maybe color combo makes it hard for me to read. Scrolling vertically and horizontally through the new guide is much faster than before, while switching screens is slower; for example, when watching a program and hitting "List" it takes about 15 seconds for the list to show up.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got the new guide this morning (Merrillville,IN) and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new look. It still takes a few seconds for the guide and the recordings list to come up but once they're up they are A _lot_ faster. Held the right arrow down for 5 seconds while I was in the guide and I went from 7PM tonight to 3PM tomorrow! Held the down button for about 2 seconds and went from channel 2 to channel 81!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

mgroups said:


> *Anyone Seeing The New HD Guide Yet?*
> I can just barely see the new guide. It is squashed down to 1/3 of the screen height and the font size or maybe color combo makes it hard for me to read. Scrolling vertically and horizontally through the new guide is much faster than before, while switching screens is slower; for example, when watching a program and hitting "List" it takes about 15 seconds for the list to show up.


Reset the receiver.


----------



## texasboy1022 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm in San Antonio, schedule said that I was supposed to get it today. Nothing. I have 3 HR 24s, none of them updated. Are all the updates sent in the morning?
Thanks


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

texasboy1022 said:


> I'm in San Antonio, schedule said that I was supposed to get it today. Nothing. I have 3 HR 24s, none of them updated. Are all the updates sent in the morning?
> Thanks


I had to work today so I was up at 3:30 AM. The update hadn't hit when I went to bed at about 9PM so it was somewhere between 9PM and 3:30 AM.


----------



## texasboy1022 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## cenastyle (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine updated this morning. Maybe it's just coincidence, but all 4 of my receivers are running super, super, super slow. I have an R22, HR21, and 2 H24's. The response time on all 4 of them is anywhere from 15-30 seconds from button push to receiver actually performing the function. It wasn't like this last night. I've reset all of them, but, it hasn't gotten any better. I've had problem with lag on my DVR's before, but never on my non-DVR's. Should I just give it a couple days to see if it corrects itself or is it a bigger problem? I've never had an issue with new software releases before this one.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had the GUI on my two HR20-700 receivers since 12/20/2011. In my opinion, it is not better, not worse, not faster, not slower - it is just "different".

The Guide seems a bit faster sometimes, but then it will "stick" and not scroll for a couple of seconds, then finally continue. The performance seems to vary quite a bit - and I really don't know why. 

The Playlist is often very, very slow to load. My playlist is pretty much full all the time (I usually don't delete recordings, I just let them roll-off the end). I suspect the full hard disk might have something to do with the delay in loading the list - but I need to test that.

One really annoying aspect is how the playlist highlights the name of the recording when you move the current selection. Since the highlighted name looks exactly like a unwatched program (bold white) I keep thinking that whatever show is highlighted is unwatched - and I have to look to the right to see that the date, time & channel is *not* bold white, so it has already been watched. I would much rather they left the watched shows faded, even when they are selected (like the old GUI did).

The main menu is just dumb and useless. I really hate "suggestions" of what I should watch - I dislike it on Netflix and I dislike it on this new GUI.

At first, the color scheme seemed very dark and hard to read, but it's growing on me. I'm also getting used to the small screen being in the upper left instead of the upper right when the menu is active.

Bottom line: I'm underwhelmed. As I type this, the Guide and Playlist seem fairly quick and it's working fine. An hour ago, it was slow and jerky. :shrug:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> I've had the GUI on my two HR20-700 receivers since 12/20/2011. In my opinion, it is not better, not worse, not faster, not slower - it is just "different".
> 
> The Guide seems a bit faster sometimes, but then it will "stick" and not scroll for a couple of seconds, then finally continue. The performance seems to vary quite a bit - and I really don't know why.
> 
> ...


Try resetting your receiver to resolve the guide sticking issue.


----------



## dcben (Aug 3, 2007)

Washington DC seems to be at least a day behind schedule (assuming "Washington DC-Hagerstown MD on the January list for 1-10 means Washington DC).


----------



## kirchnrd (Jan 5, 2012)

Got it in Dallas this morning.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please continue discussion in the HD DVR forum in one of the many threads there. 

Thanks!


----------

